# Laguna Atascosa Wildlife Refuge 2014



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

With the gates closed tp preserve the ocelots didnt get to seemany birds.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Great captures TM. The Green Jay with the stop action water drops is VERY cool. Good catch! Great set.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you, don't know what I was going to upload on second to last pic, didn't want the red wing black bird twice.


----------

